

Efficiency with Sublime Text and ruby - vinnyglennon
https://thunderboltlabs.com/blog/2013/11/19/efficiency-with-sublime-text-and-ruby/

======
struppi
This is very detailed post about my favorite editor. It shows you some of the
great things Sublime Text is capable of. I don't do any Ruby development and I
still found the post very interesting and useful - Most of the tricks shown
there are applicable to other programming languages / editing needs too.

